# Lost something in an Uber? You’ll now have to pay your driver $15 to get it back



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/25/16025282/uber-lost-item-delivery-fee-15-dollars
*Lost something in an Uber? You'll now have to pay your driver $15 to get it back*
The Verge - July 25 2017

It's a common occurrence: you're a little buzzed from happy hour, so you call an Uber home. And just as the driver pulls away after dropping you off, you realize you left your phone inside the car. Previously, all you had to do was log on to your Uber account from a friend's phone or a web browser, contact the driver, and according to Uber, coordinate a "mutually convenient time and place to meet" to get your phone back.

But for drivers, returning lost items was rarely ever convenient. Many would complain about the difficulty of tracking down passengers to return lost phones and keys. Uber, which is in the midst of a "180 days of change" apology tour aimed at improving relations with its drivers, says it has finally heard those complaints and is doing something about it. Starting today, passengers will have pay their drivers a flat fee of $15 for returning forgotten items. Uber's calling the new charge "a delivery fee," estimating that drivers return an average of 11 lost items a year. (According to online driver forum UberPeople.net, Uber may have been piloting the delivery fee in Los Angeles before rolling it out nationwide today.)

This was just one of several new perks outlined by Uber in an email to its hundreds of thousands of US drivers today. Other benefits include the promise of 24/7 phone support, quick fare fixes in the app, protections for driver ratings, faster document review, and the option to schedule in-person support meetings. These new features come a few weeks after Uber, in a major shift, added a tipping option to its app in over 100 US cities.

It's always cool when UPnet gets a shout out


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> It's a common occurrence: you're a little buzzed from happy hour, so you call an Uber home. And just as the driver pulls away after dropping you off, you realize you left your phone inside the car. Previously, all you had to do was log on to your Uber account from a friend's phone or a web browser, contact the driver, and according to Uber, coordinate a "mutually convenient time and place to meet" to get your phone back.
> 
> But for drivers, returning lost items was rarely ever convenient. Many would complain about the difficulty of tracking down passengers to return lost phones and keys. Uber, which is in the midst of a "180 days of change" apology tour aimed at improving relations with its drivers, says it has finally heard those complaints and is doing something about it. Starting today, passengers will have pay their drivers a flat fee of $15 for returning forgotten items. Uber's calling the new charge "a delivery fee," estimating that drivers return an average of 11 lost items a year. (According to online driver forum UberPeople.net, Uber may have been piloting the delivery fee in Los Angeles before rolling it out nationwide today.)
> 
> ...


Suddenly, I'm starting to like Uber because at least they recognize what it takes to return these items. My first "forgotten" (he was just trying to make me stay in place, apparently, why he went inside a restaurant for a drug deal) backpack, I threw in my trunk when I found it. Jerk called me and then sent numerous abusive texts to me. I just took it to my Uber center and let them deal with it. It would have been an expense for ME that would never have been compensated by the rider, to meander back to the area where he lived. Which, by the way, was only two blocks from the restaurant. I hate those lazy asses with a passion (20-somethings) can't walk At All.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

It's about time!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> It's a common occurrence: you're a little buzzed from happy hour, so you call an Uber home. And just as the driver pulls away after dropping you off, you realize you left your phone inside the car. Previously, all you had to do was log on to your Uber account from a friend's phone or a web browser, contact the driver, and according to Uber, coordinate a "mutually convenient time and place to meet" to get your phone back.
> 
> But for drivers, returning lost items was rarely ever convenient. Many would complain about the difficulty of tracking down passengers to return lost phones and keys. Uber, which is in the midst of a "180 days of change" apology tour aimed at improving relations with its drivers, says it has finally heard those complaints and is doing something about it. Starting today, passengers will have pay their drivers a flat fee of $15 for returning forgotten items. Uber's calling the new charge "a delivery fee," estimating that drivers return an average of 11 lost items a year. (According to online driver forum UberPeople.net, Uber may have been piloting the delivery fee in Los Angeles before rolling it out nationwide today.)
> 
> ...


8 out of 10 times I've gotten typically $5 to $20 from thankful PAX anyways. This will be good for those other times


----------



## Driftinginn (Mar 22, 2017)

$15.00 flat fee would be for the safe return of the item. As an independent contractor I will also charge for the mileage and time involved in the return of the item. (Payable in cash upon delivery) Bottom line is its my business and all mileage and time is billable. If the riders do not agree to the terms they can simply pick the item up at the police station in my home town as that's where it will be dropped off.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driftinginn said:


> $15.00 flat fee would be for the safe return of the item. As an independent contractor I will also charge for the mileage and time involved in the return of the item. (Payable in cash upon delivery) Bottom line is its my business and all mileage and time is billable. If the riders do not agree to the terms they can simply pick the item up at the police station in my home town as that's where it will be dropped off.


Good for you for sticking to your guns. 
Only issue is your scenario is who is paying you the miles to the police station and the several minutes you're going to spend inside?

I'll take the $15 since chances are it's better than the fare I would have gotten during the time I'm returning the item.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

The only reason uber rolled this out is because inner city passengers never tipped not even for returning items. Thus drivers didnt return items.


----------



## Driftinginn (Mar 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Good for you for sticking to your guns.
> Only issue is your scenario is who is paying you the miles to the police station and the several minutes you're going to spend inside?
> 
> I'll take the $15 since chances are it's better than the fare I would have gotten during the time I'm returning the item.


I'm not willing to make your assumption about the probability of not getting a better fare. Everyone's different and I do respect what your saying. You have the right to run your business the way you see fit. That's just not an acceptable term for me. I will make 15 bucks plus my mileage and time or I'm dropping off at the police station which is 5 minutes from my house. I'm not a lost and found return service for irresponsible riders. Again, the rider can pay the fee and my mileage and time or pick the item up themself. Pretty simple. Their choice.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You can choose to not return the item at all. Uber knows this which is why they're doing this $15 return fee. 
I'm not saying I'll drive an hour for those $15. But i am here to make money. I'll make trips for $15 all day long.

Someone also suggested if it's far away you can ask pax to give you a tip prior to making the drive. So say they give you an extra $20. You check the trip and now see there's a $20 tip. Then you go return the item and still get the $15


----------



## Driftinginn (Mar 22, 2017)

That definitely would work for me as well. The color of money is green. Does not matter how you slice up the pie!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> It's a common occurrence: you're a little buzzed from happy hour, so you call an Uber home. And just as the driver pulls away after dropping you off, you realize you left your phone inside the car. Previously, all you had to do was log on to your Uber account from a friend's phone or a web browser, contact the driver, and according to Uber, coordinate a "mutually convenient time and place to meet" to get your phone back.
> 
> But for drivers, returning lost items was rarely ever convenient. Many would complain about the difficulty of tracking down passengers to return lost phones and keys. Uber, which is in the midst of a "180 days of change" apology tour aimed at improving relations with its drivers, says it has finally heard those complaints and is doing something about it. Starting today, passengers will have pay their drivers a flat fee of $15 for returning forgotten items. Uber's calling the new charge "a delivery fee," estimating that drivers return an average of 11 lost items a year. (According to online driver forum UberPeople.net, Uber may have been piloting the delivery fee in Los Angeles before rolling it out nationwide today.)
> 
> ...


That's better than most tips you get for returning items.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Imagine that. Actually getting paid for the work that you do.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fubernuber said:


> The only reason uber rolled this out is because inner city passengers never tipped not even for returning items. Thus drivers didnt return items.


And why this policy will eventually be struck down.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I've been driving for Uber for over two years and I can honestly say that I have received a total of 7 tips in all that time, people in the Tampa area are cheap. The best tip I ever received was 10 dollars from a businessman from up North going to a conference.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank god. I've had a policy for a while - if they forget an item I won't waste my time arranging a meet-up. The Uber office is a couple blocks away from the car wash, I drop it off there. Every time. Maybe 1/10 would tip me when I would drive the item to them personally. They don't realize the cost of driving an item somewhere, and they don't care.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I saw an explanation that I report that I found an item and I report that I returned it, and Uber charges the pax $15? Can this be right?

What if the pax objects? What if they say nothing was lost or nothing was returned? What if some drivers decide to make extra bucks by claiming that they returned lost stuff. 

I hope, at minimum, that the pax has to report losing an item to Uber. Then at least there can't be any dispute over whether something was lost at all.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I've been driving for Uber for over two years and I can honestly say that I have received a total of 7 tips in all that time, people in the Tampa area are cheap. The best tip I ever received was 10 dollars from a businessman from up North going to a conference.


Wow. thats brutal. I've been drving under 6 months part time in the Monterey, CA area and I'm sure i've received well over $500 in tips. I havent kept track but just adding up my bigger ones, I wouldnt be surprised if it's closer to 1000.



yojimboguy said:


> I hope, at minimum, that the pax has to report losing an item to Uber. Then at least there can't be any dispute over whether something was lost at all.


Well of course. How else would they be able to get in contact with the driver?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Is the fee still applied if returned to the police or uber hub?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

njn said:


> Is the fee still applied if returned to the police or uber hub?


No.

Also, next time someone leave a cell phone, dont answer it when they call. Make they go through the app to report a lost item. Then you'll get paid!


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

With this change, a lot of lost cell phones just averted a dastardly end bouncing off the sidewalk ! A positive change. How many of us have gone out of our way, wasting time and money to return an item, to receive nothing. Cheap SOB's.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> The only reason uber rolled this out is because inner city passengers never tipped not even for returning items. Thus drivers didnt return items.


8 out of 10 times I got tipped for returning items in the inner city.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

I still think it's better to just drop it off at local Uber office with a ride number (date/time/location) tag attached to it and call it a day. Let the passenger pick it up at their leisure. Now, if the passenger location is closer to the driver or is an area that the driver pass through often, I can understand making such a delivery. What happens if there is a crack on the phone screen that the passenger never remembers seeing as they were drunk when they left it in your the car? What happens next? Let Uber field all those questions so the driver can get back to work instead of handling PR.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SansTalent said:


> What happens if there is a crack on the phone screen that the passenger never remembers seeing as they were drunk when they left it in your the car? What happens next? .


Always say you found the item in the back after several more rides. Then a pax gave it to you. Especially if it's a wallet or purse. This way if they try to say there's money missing, you can say "I'm not surprised. I had about 10 people back there before I realized something had been left behind. They must have all been going through your stuff."


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> ...
> Well of course. How else would they be able to get in contact with the driver?


Pax contacted me by using the uber-provided number, which works for a while even after the ride ends. So uber has a record that a call was made, but probably not about details like a lost item.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

So no more spiking the phones like a football?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Pax contacted me by using the uber-provided number, which works for a while even after the ride ends. So uber has a record that a call was made, but probably not about details like a lost item.


I would hold the item hostage until you get a notification from Uber about a lost item.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I dumped a pax's phone in the nearest mailbox. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I've been driving for Uber for over two years and I can honestly say that I have received a total of 7 tips in all that time, people in the Tampa area are cheap. The best tip I ever received was 10 dollars from a businessman from up North going to a conference.





Cableguynoe said:


> Wow. thats brutal. I've been drving under 6 months part time in the Monterey, CA area and I'm sure i've received well over $500 in tips. I havent kept track but just adding up my bigger ones, I wouldnt be surprised if it's closer to 1000.


I'm also in the Tampa market, and I have kept track. In the past 6 months, doing 645 rides, I've made $1,465.00 in tips.
If you've only been tipped 7 times in 2 years I have to assume you are doing something seriously wrong.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I always am amazed by people who claim to be getting tips from passengers here in Tampa, I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT MOST PEOPLE WHO USE UBER DO SO BECAUSE THEY ARE CHEAP. 


Bean said:


> I'm also in the Tampa market, and I have kept track. In the past 6 months, doing 645 rides, I've made $1,465.00 in tips.
> If you've only been tipped 7 times in 2 years I have to assume you are doing something seriously wrong.


BEAN, I HAVE A PROBLEM BELIEVING THAT.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> , I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT MOST PEOPLE WHO USE UBER DO SO BECAUSE THEY ARE CHEAP..


The fact that Uber is so cheap doesnt mean that's the reason they're using it. Uber is the best way to get around when you're out drinking, or just need a ride.
Most would pay more if rates were higher


----------



## daredevil (Apr 2, 2016)

15$ should be 30$ it takes an hour of coordination.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

daredevil said:


> 15$ should be 30$ it takes an hour of coordination.


$15 for an hour? Sounds about right.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

I like the idea of this, since it removes a big source of tension with pax. One of the times a pax tried to punch me was when I returned his phone, but refused to hand it over until the promised fee was paid. 

My question would be how flexible is the return arrangement? If things are busy I'm not dropping off the system and going out of my way to return things. I live a bit out of town so it might be several days before I'm back near where someone lives. Also, it's often the middle of the night when I'll be able to drop something off, so putting something into someone's mailbox needs to be an option.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> BEAN, I HAVE A PROBLEM BELIEVING THAT.


Well here's video of one of my nights if you want to sit through it. This year I've averaged $58.60 in tips per week. What would I have to gain by lying about something like that? I don't even drive full time anymore.

Tips aside, I'm glad Uber is giving us something for returning lost items. Most items I've found in my car get tossed. Depending how far away I end up I'll be much more likely to return something now. That's good for me and the riders.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bean said:


> Tips aside, I'm glad Uber is giving us something for returning lost items. .


Some here will always find the negative in things.
Most of us would be happy to get a $15 tip for returning something.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have lost a good hour during Saturday Prime-time driving due to having to deliver a lost phone or set of keys.
But most part I have always been tipped for the Safe return of their item.
So far the lost items have been few and far between, I usually do a quick "Destination inspection" and mention as they depart the car, "check for any loose items..."


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Demon said:


> And why this policy will eventually be struck down.


How so? I dont follow? You mean inner city lefty libeys will complain and crush it?



empresstabitha said:


> 8 out of 10 times I got tipped for returning items in the inner city.


Lol
You going to tell me that 5 out of 10 times you were tipped for driving people too?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I got ONE $1 tip for returning car keys- in 5000 rides. All other return including a purse with a big wad of cash in it - nada.

Id already decided never been to make a return again, but if Uber upholds the policy ill change my mind.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

What I haven't read anywhere is whether or not Uber will be collecting their share of the $15.


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok Uber finally gets it. I'm really tired of getting harassed by dumbass college kids for leaving stuff in my car when I am like 20 miles away. They call constantly which is annoying in itself but then act like it's my fault they left it. Maybe this will give them an incentive to get their shit together


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Maybe it will give ME an incentive not to throw their shit away.

But maybe it will just make it hem shutxup, which is almost as good. I'n guessingca lot will just abandon their crap because it ain't worth 15 bucks.



Cableguynoe said:


> ...
> Well of course. How else would they be able to get in contact with the driver?


Instructions in app tell me to report that i found and returned an item, and Uber will pay me in 3-5 days. No mention at all of Uber having any role beyond paying me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Instructions in app tell me to report that i found and returned an item, and Uber will pay me in 3-5 days. No mention at all of Uber having any role beyond paying me.


Many of the times it will the the pax reporting the item lost, not you. As you might not be sure which pax it belongs to. 
Let the pax report it lost and there's no question that there's a lost item. 
They don't report it? Then dump it.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

MILLENIAL: hello uber. I left my phone in my last uber and need it back asap!
UBER: "we will get you your phone back but will charge you a $15 delivery fee!
MILLENIAL:WHAT??? $15? Your kidding right? Keep the damn phone. I'll have my parents buy me a new one! Ugh! 
Lol.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Many of the times it will the the pax reporting the item lost, not you. As you might not be sure which pax it belongs to.
> Let the pax report it lost and there's no question that there's a lost item.
> They don't report it? Then dump it.


That's reasonable advice, but it makes Uber's instructions seem all the more ridiculous. They must expect us to search the car every time a pax exits, which certainly won't happen with stacked pings or on a busy night.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I've been driving for Uber for over two years and I can honestly say that I have received a total of 7 tips in all that time, people in the Tampa area are cheap. The best tip I ever received was 10 dollars from a businessman from up North going to a conference.


um... I got 2 cash and 1 in app so far today. Check out my tip thread.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I've been driving for Uber for over two years and I can honestly say that I have received a total of 7 tips in all that time, people in the Tampa area are cheap. The best tip I ever received was 10 dollars from a businessman from up North going to a conference.


Interesting. I'm here in the Tampa Bay area and average about $15 in tips every night I drive. Sunday morning, during a downpour, I took a nice couple from the beaches to TPA and received a $25 tip. The fare was $18.

Tip app has definitely been a plus, as well.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

stpetej said:


> Interesting. I'm here in the Tampa Bay area and average about $15 in tips every night I drive. Sunday morning, during a downpour, I took a nice couple from the beaches to TPA and received a $25 tip. The fare was $18.
> 
> Tip app has definitely been a plus, as well.


I think he needs to work on his people skills


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> 8 out of 10 times I've gotten typically $5 to $20 from thankful PAX anyways. This will be good for those other times


I never got a dime, so...



Cableguynoe said:


> Well of course. How else would they be able to get in contact with the driver?


They can call their phone they left behind, or if they left something else, they can still contact you until they take another trip


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I've been driving for Uber for over two years and I can honestly say that I have received a total of 7 tips in all that time, people in the Tampa area are cheap. The best tip I ever received was 10 dollars from a businessman from up North going to a conference.


Hmmm ... I'm in Tampa too, two years for me next month, and I've done well with tips from the start. I don't do anything special - you might wanna check yourself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Imagine that. Actually getting paid for the work that you do.


Rarely happens in rideshare


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

For the few occasions that people have left something. I give them a choice when they call. Because of my schedule for real job, I am usually at work the next morning. So they can A) Come to me to pick up their lost item. B) I can mail it to them or C) When I go back online, depending on my whereabouts, They can request a ride in which I give them the address to input, and I will drive it to them as a fare. Sorry, not my fault you left your item in my vehicle, and I trust no one to say they are going to offer to give a tip.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> For the few occasions that people have left something. I give them a choice when they call. Because of my schedule for real job, I am usually at work the next morning. So they can A) Come to me to pick up their lost item. B) I can mail it to them or C) When I go back online, depending on my whereabouts, They can request a ride in which I give them the address to input, and I will drive it to them as a fare. Sorry, not my fault you left your item in my vehicle, and I trust no one to say they are going to offer to give a tip.


Dude! All of those option reveal either your home or work address. I would highly suggest you consider other options. All it takes is one psycho.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Bean said:


> Dude! All of those option reveal either your home or work address. I would highly suggest you consider other options. All it takes is one psycho.


I would only let them come to my place of business not home, not would I use my personal mailing address as a return address.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

When I signed on I read that we had to return customer valuables at least by mail. It was our responsibility and postage would be reimbursed by Uber if the passenger refused to pay postage. The $15 fee isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> It's a common occurrence: you're a little buzzed from happy hour, so you call an Uber home. And just as the driver pulls away after dropping you off, you realize you left your phone inside the car. Previously, all you had to do was log on to your Uber account from a friend's phone or a web browser, contact the driver, and according to Uber, coordinate a "mutually convenient time and place to meet" to get your phone back.
> 
> But for drivers, returning lost items was rarely ever convenient. Many would complain about the difficulty of tracking down passengers to return lost phones and keys. Uber, which is in the midst of a "180 days of change" apology tour aimed at improving relations with its drivers, says it has finally heard those complaints and is doing something about it. Starting today, passengers will have pay their drivers a flat fee of $15 for returning forgotten items. Uber's calling the new charge "a delivery fee," estimating that drivers return an average of 11 lost items a year. (According to online driver forum UberPeople.net, Uber may have been piloting the delivery fee in Los Angeles before rolling it out nationwide today.)
> 
> ...


Once the pax exits the vehicle and slams the door closed, I will immediately lock the doors now. I have had pax close the door then quickly reopen it when they forget something. It will now cost them $15. Also any pax who leaves trash in my vehicle will also be charged $15 and I will be happy to return their trash to them. Thanks uber!


----------



## BMXdad (May 27, 2017)

I returned a cell phone last night in the Tampa market, contacted Uber throughout the whole process and when I inquired about the $15 dollar fee this is their reply. Did anyone else know it was only in "test markets"


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Driftinginn said:


> $15.00 flat fee would be for the safe return of the item. As an independent contractor I will also charge for the mileage and time involved in the return of the item. (Payable in cash upon delivery) Bottom line is its my business and all mileage and time is billable. If the riders do not agree to the terms they can simply pick the item up at the police station in my home town as that's where it will be dropped off.


But.....But......But wait; Then you won't be licking pax @55 tho' .....


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I just returned a phone yesterday... *waits for the $15 to be available in my area*... Hopefully before Christmas?


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice!!
the only 2 times a pax left a phone in my car I noticed a block away and I was able to turn and return it and get a nice "thanks" as reward, the only time I did not notice something was some keys, so I wasn't even sure who they belong to and I was working far away from my city, Uber was closed,so I drove a couple of blocks and left it in the Police Station, but no one ever call me to ask me for them. I mean I still would not drive that distance for $15 since I don't drive every day, but it is nice that they are taking the drivers in consideration after all this time.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> With this change, a lot of lost cell phones just averted a dastardly end bouncing off the sidewalk ! A positive change. How many of us have gone out of our way, wasting time and money to return an item, to receive nothing. Cheap SOB's.


I've returned only one phone for free and that was because the pax was a really nice girl and I was only a kilometre (half a mile) down the street when I saw it. And she gave me a fiver anyway.

Everyone else has had to pay me $20 CAD or higher, cash. If they balk at that, I will simply leave it at the most convenient (to me, not the pax) police division and make sure I get a receipt from the cops in case the pax says I stole it.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

In most cases it's not worth the time to return it for $15. Simply take it to your local police station and get a receipt. And don't let the pax bully you into returning the item if you're not a local driver. Think about from another perspective - you travel to the big city for dinner and after you arrive home you discover you left your wallet in a restaurant. You contact them, they found it, your stress is gone and you find a way to get back to the restaurant. You don't expect the restaurant to return your wallet.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> In most cases it's not worth the time to return it for $15. Simply take it to your local police station and get a receipt. And don't let the pax bully you into returning the item if you're not a local driver. Think about from another perspective - you travel to the big city for dinner and after you arrive home you discover you left your wallet in a restaurant. You contact them, they found it, your stress is gone and you find a way to get back to the restaurant. You don't expect the restaurant to return your wallet.


Interesting perspective.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/25/16025282/uber-lost-item-delivery-fee-15-dollars
> *Lost something in an Uber? You'll now have to pay your driver $15 to get it back*
> The Verge - July 25 2017
> 
> ...


I just went through two situations this weekend where passengers in NJ left their cell phones in my car. Uber is not paying $15 yet to drivers. It is in test mode in two states. So, for 95 percent of drivers, nothing has changed. I requested that both passengers meet me at the Starbucks down the street at a designated time of my choosing to retrieve their property or that I would hand it over to the police. They both showed up and one guy offered me a twenty for my bother. The other passenger offered nothing and I reminded her that she created a very inconvenient situation and took up my time especially when I told her and her husband to check the back seat of the car when they got out. She seemed astounded that she should have to tip me. She left and when she got outside of Starbucks her car would not start. She then asked me for help to jump start her car. I told her that she would need to call a tow truck. Sometimes kharma happens quicker than we think.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I've always gotten tipped for my troubles. Was halfway home down the parkway when I was told that the pax left my bag in the car. I said $20 or I do it in the morning at my leisure. There was no room for arguing. 

Now I'm gonna ask people to tip me in the app before I move my wheels if they call me directly instead of doing it through the app.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Our driver community have been discussing this lost property situation as we are seeing an increasing number of passengers leaving phones and valuables in our cars.* Uber is only testing a $15.00 return fee. It is not implemented in any state and it is frankly insufficient compensation for a drivers time.* Lyft do not have a policy on this issue. From now on we will charge passengers *a minimum rate of $40.00 per hour* of our time payable up front as a tip on the Lyft or Uber application. The $40.00 per hour is consistent with the rate per hour that Lyft and Uber advertise that new drivers will make in NYC and NJ. So, if we have to do a round trip from Bergen County to Downtown Jersey City we will require a passenger to pay $80.00 for the round trip. If it is NYC then they will be billed for the $20.00 toll fee as well. If passengers don't want to reimburse us then we will drop off their property at the local police station and they can pay to come there and pick it up.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber most likely will not extend the 15 dollar return item policy because they'll say that it alienates the passengers. If everyone notices Uber is just using gimmicks to appease drivers. Uber has had many issues with drivers and they boast about the 180 day improvements, but they never address the real issue of low rates and and the excessive quantity of drivers in a market.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber most likely will not extend the 15 dollar return item policy because they'll say that it alienates the passengers. If everyone notices Uber is just using gimmicks to appease drivers. Uber has had many issues with drivers and they boast about the 180 day improvements, but they never address the real issue of low rates and and the excessive quantity of drivers in a market.


All the more reason why a driver has to stand firm and say to a passenger that their time is important and valuable and that they require reimbursement for their time spent returning property. If the passenger has to go out and buy a new phone or handbag or replace lost credit cards it will cost them considerably more. Once you have been burned with no thanks or tip from an ungrateful passenger you will learn that being a nice guy is not rewarded.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

SRGuy said:


> Think about from another perspective - you travel to the big city for dinner and after you arrive home you discover you left your wallet in a restaurant. You contact them, they found it, your stress is gone and you find a way to get back to the restaurant. You don't expect the restaurant to return your wallet.


Exactly. I've left my credit card in the little bill sleeve after paying on a few occasions - getting distracted wrapping up dinner with friends and getting ready to leave a restaurant, (and the cards I use are dark blue)

I go back and get it the next day, no big deal. I never would expect them to bring it to me.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

i had a guy leave his keys in my car last time, he gave me $20 for my troubles.. this was last year..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I seriously doubt that Uber will keep this policy when passengers start to complain. Passengers will respond with negative ratings on drivers or just use other ride share services like Lyft.
Uber cut its own throat when it decided to lower rates to compete with Lyft and other drive share companies, this created an environment of low rates that caused them to lose good drivers.
I have met more then 40 ex-drivers for Uber and they all had the same complaints, rates were too low and surging was so rare that it wasn't worth chasing.
I have e mailed Uber numerous times on this issue and never received a response addressing this issue.
Now Uber and other drive share companies will have to charge passengers additional fees when going to the airport, this will only add to the loss of passengers and drivers because Uber isn't saying who is going to incur these additional fees.


----------



## jbird2002jp (Apr 8, 2016)

I picked up a couple of riders - two female students at Cal State Fullerton - who were going to the Honda Center.
I dropped them off, went on my way. 
About 5-10 minutes later, got a call from one of them, she had left her purse in the back seat.
She asked me to return to where they'd been dropped off and that she'd pay me for my time to return the purse.
I agreed and drove back and on arrival, she approached the lowered front passenger window, I handed her the purse and she turned to walk away with me saying she agreed to pay me for returning and she said "what were you going to do, keep the purse?" as she hurried her lying ass away with me having spent 3o minutes on this bullshit.

The waiter at a Buena Park mall restaurant left a small, black, portable external speaker in the back seat.
I couldn't get back there that day so I called the restaurant, spoke with him and he agreed to meet me at the front of his apartment the next day.
I made it back there, he was waiting and as I got out to hand him the item all he said was thanks and turned to walk away and I said that I had taken my time, made a good faith effort to return his property and should be rewarded for all that I did for him.
He said "I don't have any cash" and walked his fat ass away.

Never again. $15, OK, for that I'll work out the return but I'll do what I can to have them do so at my convenience, if possible.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> When I signed on I read that we had to return customer valuables at least by mail. It was our responsibility and postage would be reimbursed by Uber if the passenger refused to pay postage. The $15 fee isn't such a bad idea.


If you "don't find" items, you have no responsibility at all.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Bottom line; been burnt every time. 

New policy: Everything is going into the nearest trash can. If you left it in my car I'm under the assumption you have discarded it. If you contact me I'll gladly let you know the most recent trashcan to your trip that I removed trash from my car.

Hope your stuff is there. 

Done. No more fake $15 that uber ends up not paying, no more "dude I'll give you like $50 to bring it back now" to be stiffed, no "I'll tip you in the app then stiff you after you drive away".

None of it.

Simple statement for every lost item query: I'm sorry, I don't remember specifically seeing your item, but shortly after your ride I did a clean-up of all garbage shoved under my seat that evening so your item may be in the trash can at 4th and vine. I can't be sure, I didn't see anything that struck me as valuable, but it is dark under the seat, so you may want to check.


----------

